# Last minute tips



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey my oral board is at 5 tonight, any last minute tips, sugesstions? thanks!


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

LawMan2545 said:


> Hey my oral board is at 5 tonight, any last minute tips, sugesstions? thanks!


yeah, don't be late. I had a football coach in H.S. that always said "If you're on time, you're late". That has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That is great advice Sox...
Always be early..
My dad lived that same philosophy and drilled it into me as a kid and it stuck.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

All of my clocks except my computer and phone are set 5 min ahead. I hate being late and feel that on-time is late also. An appropriate time according to "official sources" is 10-15 minutes which has always served me well. Good luck and let us know how it went (even though I am replying late and it probably already happened) B:


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Get there early................good luck


----------

